# AP poll



## bilgerat (Jan 14, 2020)

Go DAWGS!!!
1. LSU 
2. Clemson
3. Ohio State
4. Georgia
5. Oregon 
6. Florida
7. Oklahoma
8. Alabama
9. Penn State
10. Minnesota
11. Wisconsin
12. Notre Dame
13. Baylor
14. Auburn
15. Iowa
16. Utah
17. Memphis
18. Michigan
19. Appalachian State
20. Navy
21. Cincinnati
22. Air Force
23. Boise State
24. UCF
25. Texas


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2020)

Looks about right.  Auburn played 6 of the top 10 and still had a respectable year with a freshman at QB.  I wonder how some of the others would have fared with Auburn's schedule? Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 14, 2020)

weagle said:


> Looks about right.  Auburn played 6 of the top 10 and still had a respectable year with a freshman at QB.  I wonder how some of the others would have fared with Auburn's schedule? Already looking forward to next year.


How many of those did they beat


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2020)

A good argument could be made that UGA should be rated above Ohio State!


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> How many of those did they beat



Beat Oregon and Alabama. Lost to LSU, UGA, UF, Minny.  I don't Think any of teams ahead of us that aren't also Tigers would have done any better. 

Our goal is to win championships, so we were well short.  If we had won out against this year's schedule it would have been the greatest year ever in the history of college football.  No one would ever top it.  As it is it was a season of ifs and buts. 

Next year we win it all!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

weagle said:


> Next year we win it all!




And if they don't.. No worries.. Auburn will still claim a Natty and issue out rangs for the team.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 14, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> A good argument could be made that UGA should be rated above Ohio State!


Your kidding,right? Once you get past the top 3 there's a huge drop off. UGA's offense was anemic at best


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

LSU and Clemson were head and shoulders above everyone else this year.  3-10 put in bag and pull one out.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2020)

Bama at 8 is a joke...they'd beat oklahoma, florida. Oregon and probably Uga....with Mac Jones as QB.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 14, 2020)

bobocat said:


> LSU and Clemson were head and shoulders above everyone else this year.  3-10 put in bag and pull one out.


Pretty much spot on. All of them are a little above good but not really good. Three through ten could all beat each other five our of ten times. LSU, Clemson, and Ohio St were the only teams that had a legitimate shot at winning the whole thing this year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Bama at 8 is a joke...they'd beat oklahoma, florida. Oregon and probably Uga....with Mac Jones as QB.


Maybe Bama should play less cupcakes and more ranked opponents.

Bama beat Michigan. The ONLY ranked team they've beat all season.

Bama fans want to be treated like Bama didn't lose 2 regular season games.

But "muh rangs"...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 14, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> A good argument could be made that UGA should be rated above Ohio State!


Joke of the day! I'm not sure what you won for first place. Post a picture of it so we can all see when you can please


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 14, 2020)

ru kidding,,,, 15 thru 19 should be ahead of Auburn


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Bama at 8 is a joke...they'd beat oklahoma, florida. Oregon and probably Uga....with Mac Jones as QB.


They are being made an example out of due to no ranked team wins until the bowl IMO.


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2020)

bobocat said:


> LSU and Clemson were head and shoulders above everyone else this year.  3-10 put in bag and pull one out.



Hard to call on Clemson.  Their one and only quality win was OSU.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 14, 2020)

LSU and Clemson are 1 and 2, no question there. All the rest of them can pull each other's hair to sort it out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 14, 2020)

And the goobers in at #6? Ahead of Oklahoma and Bama? SERIOUSLY? What a crock of injustice!


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Bama at 8 is a joke...they'd beat oklahoma, florida. Oregon and probably Uga....with Mac Jones as QB.



Bama had two good teams on their schedule, LSU and Auburn and lost to both.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

weagle said:


> Hard to call on Clemson.  Their one and only quality win was OSU.


Yeah you're right. Everyone knows OSU was overrated but OSU fans.  They'll be along shortly.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Bama at 8 is a joke...they'd beat oklahoma, florida. Oregon and probably Uga....with Mac Jones as QB.


I agree! They should be number 4.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> I agree! They should be number 4.


That's where they want to be. Problem is, they don't want to win to get there. 

Just hand it to us cause we're Bama..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

If Burrows had a chance to return Saban would already have an Aflac policy in place for the entire Bama team.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2020)

weagle said:


> Bama had two good teams on their schedule, LSU and Auburn and lost to both.


yeah, by 5 to LSU with a one legged qb, and by 3 to you guys courtesy of 2 pick 6's from the back up as well as generous officiating...played LSU better than any other team by far even with 2 unforced turnovers...so yeah, i see your logic


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> yeah, by 5 to LSU with a one legged qb, and by 3 to you guys courtesy of 2 pick 6's from the back up as well as generous officiating...played LSU better than any other team by far even with 2 unforced turnovers...so yeah, i see your logic



I think you should take the advice you gave earlier today..



RipperIII said:


> CLASSIC example of butthurt new kid on the block.
> 
> tip your hat to the better team and leave it at that



Bama didn't get it done on the field. Period. 

That's why they are ranked where they are.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> yeah, by 5 to LSU with a one legged qb, and by 3 to you guys courtesy of 2 pick 6's from the back up as well as generous officiating...played LSU better than any other team by far even with 2 unforced turnovers...so yeah, i see your logic


still equals two losses to two ranked teams.  It sounds good though.  Beautifully worded.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 14, 2020)

bobocat said:


> Yeah you're right. Everyone knows OSU was overrated but OSU fans.  They'll be along shortly.


You are one of the ONLY people that thinks the bucks are overrated


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> You are one of the ONLY people that thinks the bucks are overrated


I can only compare them to Clemson.  And they got beat.  Big10 schedule doesn't really count does it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

bobocat said:


> Big10 schedule doesn't really count does it?



Only to ESPN.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2020)

Semteen rangs


----------



## Throwback (Jan 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe Bama should play less cupcakes and more ranked opponents.
> 
> Bama beat Michigan. The ONLY ranked team they've beat all season.
> 
> ...




MUH SEMTEEN RANGS 

MUH coach was still at the Natty so we can claim a win


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's where they want to be. Problem is, they don't want to win to get there.
> 
> Just hand it to us cause we're Bama..


Care to compare losses?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Bama at 8 is a joke...they'd beat oklahoma, florida. Oregon and probably Uga....with Mac Jones as QB.




ITs OK. Saban was there last night im sure he was reminding the folks that vote in the AP poll he expects to start next year out at #1 or they wont get to ride in his bus and soak in the sauna with his star players


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 14, 2020)

Throwback said:


> MUH SEMTEEN RANGS
> 
> MUH coach was still at the Natty so we can claim a win



Watching Saban try to fake a smile when Corso put on the headgear was priceless.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

Jay Hughes said:


> Care to compare losses?


Yep.

Bama finished with 2 regular season losses.

UGA lost 1.

Funny how you don't want to compare wins. Cause UGA finished better in that column too.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 14, 2020)

If they played tomorrow it would be #4 vs #8 with #8 being favored by a field goal. I'd take Bama to cover


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If they played tomorrow it would be #4 vs #8 with #8 being favored by a field goal. I'd take Bama to cover


If... if... if...... if.......... if.............. if.................. if........................ if...............................

The FACTS are, Bama couldn't win on the field. But... muh semteen rangs.. muh Saban had tua many players on the field.. muh coaches check to the refs didn't go thru..


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 14, 2020)

I think Bama is gonna come back roaring next season, honestly. They're only going to have one loss, and that's going to be in Tuscaloosa against Georgia. The 5 game win streak against Georgia ends in October.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

This is the 1st poll I have pretty much ever agreed with!
If they could be this accurate every time it would save a lot of arguing!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> I think Bama is gonna come back roaring next season, honestly. They're only going to have one loss, and that's going to be in Tuscaloosa against Georgia. The 5 game win streak against Georgia ends in October.


Bama will be in a Tua/Hurts situation again!
Good problem to have I guess???


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Only to ESPN.


And their latest FPI Poll has LSU at #3. What a joke.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> And their latest FPI Poll has LSU at #3. What a joke.


I saw that this morning. Joke is a good word. I have a few others.

What a slap in the face to LSU.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 14, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> I think Bama is gonna come back roaring next season, honestly. They're only going to have one loss, and that's going to be in Tuscaloosa against Georgia. The 5 game win streak against Georgia ends in October.



Or the DAWGs hit the end of October with two conference losses and IF IF IF will fill pages here.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> And their latest FPI Poll has LSU at #3. What a joke.


Who is LSU’s backup??
That maybe the reason??


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Who is LSU’s backup??
> That maybe the reason??


LSU is loaded with draft eligible juniors...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2020)

bobocat said:


> LSU and Clemson were head and shoulders above everyone else this year.  3-10 put in bag and pull one out.


That's rediculous. OSU was right there with those 2 teams. I guess you didnt watch OSU Clemson game. OSU dominated alot of that game but self inflicted wounds did them in along with a couple other issues. After the top 3 then that's were the big drop off was. Any non bias fan will agree with this this.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.
> 
> Bama finished with 2 regular season losses.
> 
> ...



I just LOVE the fact that you get to whistle past the graveyard once every 10 years or so...enjoy these next few months...Sept 19th will be the reckoning that deep in your soul is coming...ROLL TIDE!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 14, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> That's rediculous. OSU was right there with those 2 teams. I guess you didnt watch OSU Clemson game. OSU dominated alit of that game but self inflicted wounds did them in along with a couple other issues. After the top 3 then that's were the big drop off was. Any non bias fan will agree with this this.


i thought tosu looked better than Clemson to be sure...but LSU would still beat you.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> i thought tosu looked better than Clemson to be sure...but LSU would still beat you.


I really think people still underestimate how good this OSU team was even though they agree they were very good. That team is loaded with NFL talent and if not for dropped passes in the first quarter and Fields playing on a bum leg which limited his running severely they blow Clemson out. They put almost as many yards on Clemson as LSU did even with a 75% fields. I know, they didnt and they lost. I think with a healthy Fields OSU would give LSU a great game. Because of Burrow I would say they beat OSU though. That dude just throws dimes.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU was right there with those 2 teams.


Nope you were right at home with the rest of the teams watching them play Monday night.


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> yeah, by 5 to LSU with a one legged qb, and by 3 to you guys courtesy of 2 pick 6's from the back up as well as generous officiating...played LSU better than any other team by far even with 2 unforced turnovers...so yeah, i see your logic



Wait what?  LSU squeeked by Auburn 23-20 in Death Valley.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 14, 2020)

Clemson had an off  night and beat OSU.

Good team  but that’s where it ended for the Bucks 
And my Dawgs to be fair.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.
> 
> Bama finished with 2 regular season losses.
> 
> ...



You have to play the schedule you have. Clemson only beat 1 ranked team. I don’t think anyone would argue how good they are. 

I don’t expect to have a logical discussion with you. It is ok. Spin it anyway you want to. I am just looking  forward to week 3 next season. 

Maybe, GA can win against your unranked opponents. But, maybe not. 

South Carolina? ???


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 14, 2020)

weagle said:


> Wait what?  LSU squeeked by Auburn 23-20 in Death Valley.



Auburn definitely handled LSU’s offense better than anybody. ??


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> A good argument could be made that UGA should be rated above Ohio State!


Now this is funny,????,I'm not picking on you Dawgs,but seriously?


----------



## weagle (Jan 14, 2020)

Jay Hughes said:


> Auburn definitely handled LSU’s offense better than anybody. ??



If there is such a thing as a quality loss, 20-23 on the road vs what I think is the best team in College football history is a quality loss.  I think it's one of the reasons we ended up as high as we did with 4 losses and a complete wiff vs Minny.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

Jay Hughes said:


> You have to play the schedule you have. Clemson only beat 1 ranked team. I don’t think anyone would argue how good they are.
> 
> I don’t expect to have a logical discussion with you. It is ok. Spin it anyway you want to. I am just looking  forward to week 3 next season.
> 
> ...



You played your cupcake schedule and lost 2 games. It took Bama over a year to be a "ranked" team.

Bring up South Carolina all you want. Our only loss. You lost to Auburn which we beat. Actually 3 years in a row. Something Bama has lost 2 out of 3 with.

There is no logical discussion. Bama fans can't count. 2 losses to 1 is different. 12 wins to your 11...

Muh semteen rangs...

You guys want people to pat you on the back cause for once they forced Bama to win their games instead of handing out "gimmies"..

Heck, Bama struggled against the Vols.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Clemson had an off  night and beat OSU.
> 
> Good team  but that’s where it ended for the Bucks
> And my Dawgs to be fair.


Not really. OSU dominated trenches that's why Clemson couldn't throw to their receivers and they couldnt hand off to Eteinne and just run the ball. That was not them having a bad game and if they played again it wouldn't mysteriously change. Anyway water under the bridge.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> A good argument could be made that UGA should be rated above Ohio State!


Its post like this that makes you realize unbiased takes are sometimes impossible to get!!!


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Its post like this that makes you realize unbiased takes are sometimes impossible to get!!!


If osu were that good they would have been playing last night. Everything else is just Opinion and Speculation.  That's my unbiased opinion?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You played your cupcake schedule and lost 2 games. It took Bama over a year to be a "ranked" team.
> 
> Bring up South Carolina all you want. Our only loss. You lost to Auburn which we beat. Actually 3 years in a row. Something Bama has lost 2 out of 3 with.
> 
> ...



Not one Bama fan thought Bama should be in the playoffs. Lost too many players to injury. Keep flapping your jaws. I guess you only count postseason games you win. 

Oh yeah, South Carolina? For real? ???


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> That's rediculous. OSU was right there with those 2 teams. I guess you didnt watch OSU Clemson game. OSU dominated alot of that game but self inflicted wounds did them in along with a couple other issues. After the top 3 then that's were the big drop off was. Any non bias fan will agree with this this.



Nobody can top your homerism Snook and I mean nooooooobody.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

Jay Hughes said:


> Not one Bama fan thought Bama should be in the playoffs. Lost too many players to injury. Keep flapping your jaws. I guess you only count postseason games you win.
> 
> Oh yeah, South Carolina? For real? ???


Shows ya how Bad Bama was. UGA lost to South Carolina and we still finished better than Bama. Oh.. and we had no problem slapping Auburn around for the 3rd straight time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2020)

And we got Barners on here with a chip on their shoulder screaming... We’re the best 4 loss team. And we only play for Championship’s!!! 

Auburn doesn’t have to play for Championship’s. They just rings made and hand them out.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 14, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Nobody can top your homerism Snook and I mean nooooooobody.


Thank you sir!!! With that said, I'm as fair in debating as anyone on this site and it's been that way since its inception. Cant believe I've been here that long with what I've had to put up with. I do my best to never troll. I do visit this site almost every day but many times go days or weeks without posting. Many times I just bite my tongue. It's like stumbling upon a hornet's nest while scouting and as bad as I want to hit it with a stick, my better judgment wins out.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Shows ya how Bad Bama was. UGA lost to South Carolina and we still finished better than Bama. Oh.. and we had no problem slapping Auburn around for the 3rd straight time.



South Carolina? ???


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 14, 2020)

In the end does it really matter where you are ranked. You are either NC or not.

Don't think schools are gonna lose recruits if you are ranked #4 or #9


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

Swamprat said:


> In the end does it really matter where you are ranked. You are either NC or not.
> 
> Don't think schools are gonna lose recruits if you are ranked #4 or #9


If you ain't first you're last.?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 14, 2020)

Biggest homer today is ole Herby.
You’d thought OSU was in NO last night.
He related Everything to Ohio State!


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 14, 2020)

Tell ol Herby we gave OSU a participation trophy and a cupcake with sprinkles on it.

Thanks for coming, will see you at the NC in 2037.


----------



## antharper (Jan 14, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Bama at 8 is a joke...they'd beat oklahoma, florida. Oregon and probably Uga....with Mac Jones as QB.


Ad got beat by Auburn ?


----------



## bobocat (Jan 14, 2020)

Sorry Herb. Unlike years in the past you have to play your way in to the Natty. Not just beat the cupcakes in the big10. That don't work no more.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 14, 2020)

Suvteen rangs paaaaaawl...not this year, or last or next.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2020)

Man to see the Bammer Jammer pounding their chest is par for the course!!! I guess they got a moral victory in the LSU game?


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 14, 2020)

Are there no LSU fans here?  They are really the only ones with the bragging rights. The rest of us sound like a bunch of children arguing about how “my Daddy could whip your Daddy!”.  

I always anticipate deer season and college football being the best part of the year. What does that make this part?  I don’t drink.  Would that help?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 15, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Man to see the Bammer Jammer pounding their chest is par for the course!!! I guess they got a moral victory in the LSU game?


They got that moral victory and they forget about losing to Auburn..

Muh semteen rangs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> They got that moral victory and they forget about losing to Auburn..
> 
> Muh semteen rangs!!!


I read a couple very arrogant post. It’s a shame they have let themselves get that full of denial.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2020)

This year’s playoff committee only had to pick one team and they still could not get it right.....


They were the joke, the committee that is.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> You are one of the ONLY people that thinks the bucks are overrated


I know they are overrated too. oh Look that weak SEC conference has 5 teams in the top 15.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 15, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> I know they are overrated too. oh Look that weak SEC conference has 5 teams in the top 15.


Umm. Yea. So does the big10. The BIG has 6 in the top 25 to the sec's 5. I think both conferences are pretty equal really. Minnesota is the real deal now. Michigan is our auburn


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2020)

I really do not get your thinking. The ENTIRE big 10 were underdogs by Vegas, and they all lost save 1

No, the big 10 was overrated the entire season. And you can add the big 12 and the Pac 12 to that overrated list as well.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 15, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> I really do not get your thinking. The ENTIRE big 10 were underdogs by Vegas, and they all lost save 1
> 
> No, the big 10 was overrated the entire season. And you can add the big 12 and the Pac 12 to that overrated list as well.


It's a good thing "Vegas" doesn't run college football. I guess the top 14 should all be sec teams. You homers are something else


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2020)

no, your Big 10 was about Big 1 or 2 and one of you got beat.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 15, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> no, your Big 10 was about Big 1 or 2 and one of you got beat.


The same could be said about your mighty sec. outside of LSU and well, LSU. Who do you have. LSU embarrassed every other ranked sec team.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 15, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> That's rediculous. OSU was right there with those 2 teams. I guess you didnt watch OSU Clemson game. OSU dominated alot of that game but self inflicted wounds did them in along with a couple other issues. After the top 3 then that's were the big drop off was. Any non bias fan will agree with this this.



TLAW beat OSU pretty much by him self.... 60+ yard TD run and when it came down to it he marched his team down the field to score with 3min left. 

As far as this poll goes, it means nothing, just gives us fans something to rumble about....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 15, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> The same could be said about your mighty sec. outside of LSU and well, LSU. Who do you have. LSU embarrassed every other ranked sec team.


UGA or Bama would have won your pathetic conference.. And that's 2nd and 3rd in the SEC. Heck, Florida could have possibly won it.. 

OSU embarrassed everyone in that conference and finally lost when they had to play someone outside of it.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Your kidding,right? Once you get past the top 3 there's a huge drop off. UGA's offense was anemic at best



Funny, but UGA did better against everyone it played in the championship than any other team.  UGA's offense was hobbled by injury, but the defense played better against LSU than Clemson.

I knew homerguthrie would be excited by my post.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Joke of the day! I'm not sure what you won for first place. Post a picture of it so we can all see when you can please



I won dumb replies by you and guthrie.  Your participation trophy is waiting at the customer service desk ... at porta potties!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2020)

Jay Hughes said:


> Care to compare losses?



Tell me ... how many ranked teams did Bama beat this year?  What ... NONE.  How many did UGA beat ... I'll wait.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 15, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Umm. Yea. So does the big10. The BIG has 6 in the top 25 to the sec's 5. I think both conferences are pretty equal really. Minnesota is the real deal now. Michigan is our auburn


But the SEC has the only one that matters. #1


----------



## weagle (Jan 15, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Michigan is our auburn



So Michigan has won 2 conference championships and a National Championship in the last decade.  I guess I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## weagle (Jan 15, 2020)

These arguments used to be a lot more exciting before they went to this current playoff system that makes all the other bowl games just exhibition games. 

They should play all of the bowl games first then pick the final 4.  Then you would get some really meaningful interconference games.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2020)

Didn't Joe Borrow transfer out of Ohio State?

How did y'all manage to mess that up?

SEC - It just means more!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2020)

Only think that counts in this pole is #1. The only reason they even have this pole is to keep people talking about football. Like we would not be doing that anyway.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 15, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Funny, but UGA did better against everyone it played in the championship than any other team.  UGA's offense was hobbled by injury, but the defense played better against LSU than Clemson.
> 
> I knew homerguthrie would be excited by my post.


UGA was in the championship? I missed that. How'd they do?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA or Bama would have won your pathetic conference.. And that's 2nd and 3rd in the SEC. Heck, Florida could have possibly won it..
> 
> OSU embarrassed everyone in that conference and finally lost when they had to play someone outside of it.


I didn't realize the sec gave out 2nd and 3rd place trophies. Enjoy it while you can. I have a feeling Kirby is headed down the same road CMR went down.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 15, 2020)

YOUR QB..... got color blind, at the wrong time


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 15, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> YOUR QB..... got color blind, at the wrong time


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> UGA was in the championship? I missed that. How'd they do?



Yea, you missed it.  The discussion was about the SEC title game.  I know its tough, you being from Ohio and all, but try to pay attention.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> I didn't realize the sec gave out 2nd and 3rd place trophies. Enjoy it while you can. I have a feeling Kirby is headed down the same road CMR went down.



Based on this and your response to me, I see you hitting the cliff at the end of Clueless Rd.  Hope your airbag deploys.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 15, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, you missed it.  The discussion was about the SEC title game.  I know its tough, you being from Ohio and all, but try to pay attention.


Oh. That one. The one where LSU embarrassed UGA. My bucks won their conference. Just an FYI


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 15, 2020)

bobocat said:


> But the SEC has the only one that matters. #1


You mean LSU has the only one that matters. Do you folks think that LSU is going to share their NC with your teams? Ride that coat tail.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 15, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> You mean LSU has the only one that matters. Do you folks think that LSU is going to share their NC with your teams? Ride that coat tail.


It was a response to your bragging about how many little10 teams were in the Top 25. You must have short timers. See below



mguthrie said:


> Umm. Yea. So does the big10. The BIG has 6 in the top 25 to the sec's 5. I think both conferences are pretty equal really. Minnesota is the real deal now. Michigan is our auburn


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 15, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> I know they are overrated too. oh Look that weak SEC conference has 5 teams in the top 15.





bobocat said:


> It was a response to your bragging about how many little10 teams were in the Top 25. You must have short timers. See below


That was in response to your buddy @DAWG1419. He really though the sec did something because they've got 5 teams in the top 15.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 15, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> That was in response to your buddy @DAWG1419. He really though the sec did something because they've got 5 teams in the top 15.


How do you think osu would do if they played in the SEC? Do you think they would dominate as they do in the Big10?  Not trolling just want your honest answer.  I honestly believe they would be middle of the pack. Compete some years for conference champ but not dominate as they do in Big10.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 15, 2020)

spurrs and racks said:


> YOUR QB..... got color blind, at the wrong time




You mean the one that threw over 40tds and only 3 pics as a first time starter???? Yea, OK. And just for the record he threw the ball right where he should have. The reciever screwed that up. He will be next years Heisman trophy winner. You heard it here first and you can save this post!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 15, 2020)

bobocat said:


> How do you think osu would do if they played in the SEC? Do you think they would dominate as they do in the Big10?  Not trolling just want your honest answer.  I honestly believe they would be middle of the pack. Compete some years for conference champ but not dominate as they do in Big10.



Yes you are trolling!!!!!!!

Yea because they dont recruit like Bama so they would be a middle of the pac sec team. Sometimes I just shake my head. I mean, if you hate OSU I get it but when you start babbling stuff like this you lose all credibility as an unbiased observer of college football. 

To say OSU is a middle of the pac sec team is probably one of the most.....I'll just stop right there....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2020)

bobocat said:


> How do you think osu would do if they played in the SEC?




Depends on which division. They'd have won the East this year for sure.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> You mean the one that threw over 40tds and only 3 pics as a first time starter???? Yea, OK. And just for the record he threw the ball right where he should have. The reciever screwed that up. He will be next years Heisman trophy winner. You heard it here first and you can save this post!!!!!


I will don’t worry!
Good Luck you will need it!
Justin Fields will have to compete, not have it given to him!
Compared to ALL of College Football that is a big prediction!
A lot of things can happen between now and December!

If he wins he deserves it IMHO!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2020)

bobocat said:


> How do you think osu would do if they played in the SEC? Do you think they would dominate as they do in the Big10?  Not trolling just want your honest answer.  I honestly believe they would be middle of the pack. Compete some years for conference champ but not dominate as they do in Big10.



http://mcubed.net/ncaaf/tvc/ohst/sec.shtml

 Ohio St is (5-11-1) against SEC, I would say if they played in the SEC it may be ugly for them but we will never know


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 16, 2020)

nickel back said:


> http://mcubed.net/ncaaf/tvc/ohst/sec.shtml
> 
> Ohio St is (5-11-1) against SEC, I would say if they played in the SEC it may be ugly for them but we will never know


That record is over a long time and almost all of those loses were over 20 years ago. And yes there are years in the past were OSU would have been a middle of the pack sec team just like every single team in the sec. But since Meyer was hired and so far with Day they would not be a middle of the road sec team. That's just rediculous. Not saying they would win it every year but they would be at the top competing with the pups if they were in the east and Bama if they were in the west.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 16, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> That record is over a long time and almost all of those loses were over 20 years ago. And yes there are years in the past were OSU would have been a middle of the pack sec team just like every single team in the sec. But since Meyer was hired and so far with Day they would not be a middle of the road sec team. That's just rediculous. Not saying they would win it every year but they would be at the top competing with the pups if they were in the east and Bama if they were in the west.



I did say may be ugly


----------



## bobocat (Jan 16, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> That record is over a long time and almost all of those loses were over 20 years ago. And yes there are years in the past were OSU would have been a middle of the pack sec team just like every single team in the sec. But since Meyer was hired and so far with Day they would not be a middle of the road sec team. That's just rediculous. Not saying they would win it every year but they would be at the top competing with the pups if they were in the east and Bama if they were in the west.


I said that they would compete just not dominate as they do in big10.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 16, 2020)

Auburn would have contended for the conference title in the ACC or the Big 10


----------



## 3Cs (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok.  Yes, OSU would be able to compete (win) in the West every 8 to 10 years similar to LSU, who had a phenomenal season this year.  In the east I would say that they would fair better as that side is just now starting to regain its prominence.

As far as conferences go, the SEC is unequivocally the best.  There is not even an argument since 2000.  We have won over 50% of the National Championships.  Going back to 1970 the Big 10 has 6 Championships.  I had to go back that far to even make it a respectable comparison.  The SEC has 18.  Now if you look from 2000 til now.  Big 10 has 2 (both OSU) and the SEC has 11.  Year in and year out the SEC runner up could win the conference championship in almost any other conference.

The final AP rankings for the SEC is sometimes misleading as they beat themselves up year in and year out.  Its vicious.  Honestly tell me that Wisconsin, Penn State, and Minnesota would have faired any better if they had Auburn's schedule?  I give it to Minnesota as they should have been ranked higher by ones spot over Auburn as they won head to head.  Wisconsin loses to Oregon, who Auburn beat, and is still ranked above Auburn?  Penn State barely beats Michigan.  Michigan gets throttled by a non-Tua Alabama.  Auburn beats Alabama and yet Penn State is ranked above Auburn.  Just doesn't seem right when you look at analytically.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 16, 2020)

3Cs said:


> Ok.  Yes, OSU would be able to compete (win) in the West every 8 to 10 years similar to LSU, who had a phenomenal season this year.  In the east I would say that they would fair better as that side is just now starting to regain its prominence.
> 
> As far as conferences go, the SEC is unequivocally the best.  There is not even an argument since 2000.  We have won over 50% of the National Championships.  Going back to 1970 the Big 10 has 6 Championships.  I had to go back that far to even make it a respectable comparison.  The SEC has 18.  Now if you look from 2000 til now.  Big 10 has 2 (both OSU) and the SEC has 11.  Year in and year out the SEC runner up could win the conference championship in almost any other conference.
> 
> The final AP rankings for the SEC is sometimes misleading as they beat themselves up year in and year out.  Its vicious.  Honestly tell me that Wisconsin, Penn State, and Minnesota would have faired any better if they had Auburn's schedule?  I give it to Minnesota as they should have been ranked higher by ones spot over Auburn as they won head to head.  Wisconsin loses to Oregon, who Auburn beat, and is still ranked above Auburn?  Penn State barely beats Michigan.  Michigan gets throttled by a non-Tua Alabama.  Auburn beats Alabama and yet Penn State is ranked above Auburn.  Just doesn't seem right when you look at analytically.


Win the west every 8 to 10 years like LSU? Not sure what planet you've been on but, besides this year LSU hasn't won the West in a while. You're getting your East and West backwards


----------



## DSGB (Jan 16, 2020)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Win the west every 8 to 10 years like LSU? Not sure what planet you've been on but, besides this year LSU hasn't won the West in a while. You're getting your East and West backwards



Their last SECCG appearance was 2011. Going back to 2000, LSU has won the west 6 times. That's better than every 8-10 years.


----------



## 3Cs (Jan 16, 2020)

Trying to respond to two post is hard at the same time.  LOL.

DSGB, I agree with the 8-10 years being a little off.  It was meant to be more of a stab to LSU.  Sorry the humor didn't come through.  Historically LSU has won the SEC about every 7.25 years since 1933 (12 times).  The SEC split in 1992.  As you stated since the split LSU won in 2001, 2003, 2005, 2007, 2011, and 2019 (6) and won 5 of their 12 SEC championships during that time.  Averages out to every 4.67 years since the split for LSU.  So averages out to every 5 years vice the 8-10.

BamaGeorgialine,  Recent is a relative term.  Six times in the last 20 years seemed relevant.  No confusion on East and West.  Bama, LSU, Auburn, T A&M, and then the three unidentified schools from Mississippi and Arkansas.  Missouri left after only being here for about 8 years.

BLUF:  The whole point I was trying to make (an evidentially failed attempt) is that the SEC West is much stronger than the SEC East.  I don't think OSU would fair any better than LSU or Auburn in the SEC West.  I think they would be more competitive in the SEC East as it currently stands.  Until the recent re-emergence of Florida, Georgia hasn't had a lot of competition in the East in the last few years.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 16, 2020)

Yall do know all of this don't mean crap? Right

The playoff essentially made the rankings a talking point until after the conference championships.

That's the only ranking that matters.

Until then, just shut up and win.

Until 5 teams from the big 5 conferences go undefeated thru there conference champs. Theres nothing to whine or complain about.

JUST WIN! that's all you have to do. The rest dosent matter.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> Bama at 8 is a joke...they'd beat oklahoma, florida. Oregon and probably Uga....with Mac Jones as QB.


Saban loves this. He will use it inspire his team


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> My bucks won their conference.



Is that what y'all call it?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 16, 2020)

3Cs said:


> Trying to respond to two post is hard at the same time.  LOL.
> 
> DSGB, I agree with the 8-10 years being a little off.  It was meant to be more of a stab to LSU.  Sorry the humor didn't come through.  Historically LSU has won the SEC about every 7.25 years since 1933 (12 times).  The SEC split in 1992.  As you stated since the split LSU won in 2001, 2003, 2005, 2007, 2011, and 2019 (6) and won 5 of their 12 SEC championships during that time.  Averages out to every 4.67 years since the split for LSU.  So averages out to every 5 years vice the 8-10.
> 
> ...


You do realize non of those teams you mentioned have recruited like OSU except Bama over the last 4 to 5 years. That's why they are so good. 247 recruiting site has a team ranking based on the current 85 players and OSU has been one or 2 the last 3 years. Theres more to it than just recruiting but that's a huge reason they are so good. Just because they are in the Big doesn't just make them middle of the road sec team. They put more players in the NFL besides Bama over the last 10 years. OSU was better than Clemson this year and beat them up in the trenches but they had self inflicted wounds that did them in. Yes they lost and it is what it is but to act like OSU was nothing special and is a middle of the pack sec team is just laughable.

Here is the link for the 85 man roster 247 composite.

https://247sports.com/Season/2019-Football/CollegeTeamTalentComposite/


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 17, 2020)

Ohio State.... is slow in the line of scrimmage....on both sides of the ball.

 And that DE or LB you and everybody else shouted about didn't do squat!

Come and play some big boy football in the SEC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> You do realize non of those teams you mentioned have recruited like OSU except Bama over the last 4 to 5 years.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 17, 2020)

Really wish osu could have made it past weak Clemson so they could have been torched by the sec again.


----------



## 3Cs (Jan 17, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> You do realize non of those teams you mentioned have recruited like OSU except Bama over the last 4 to 5 years. That's why they are so good. 247 recruiting site has a team ranking based on the current 85 players and OSU has been one or 2 the last 3 years. Theres more to it than just recruiting but that's a huge reason they are so good. Just because they are in the Big doesn't just make them middle of the road sec team. They put more players in the NFL besides Bama over the last 10 years. OSU was better than Clemson this year and beat them up in the trenches but they had self inflicted wounds that did them in. Yes they lost and it is what it is but to act like OSU was nothing special and is a middle of the pack sec team is just laughable.
> 
> Here is the link for the 85 man roster 247 composite.
> 
> https://247sports.com/Season/2019-Football/CollegeTeamTalentComposite/



So first of I never said they would be middle of the pack.  I just don't think they would consistently be a lead dog in the SEC West (more to follow on that below).  They had a really good team this year and they finished about where I expected them to finish, fourth or fifth.  They are automatically going to finish that high most years due to playing in the Big Ten.  Easy to win that championship when there isn't a lot of competition.  The same could be said of all but 1 of the power 5 conferences, the SEC. Clemson is able to squash the talk of a weak conference by making it to the NC game the 4 of the last 5 years and winning two of them.  Something OSU hasn't done since 2014.

You do realize that OSU has zero competition in recruiting up north.  Due to that they do a tremendous job and they do put a lot of players into the NFL.  So I don't disagree with that statement.  One thing to note is that their local recruiting is not overlapped by another power five conference.  Now let's look at the south.  The SEC and the ACC have overlapping recruiting areas and over the past decade the teams out of those two conferences has won 9 of the last 10 National Championships.  All of other conferences combined only 1 (OSU).  Six of those championships came out of the SEC West.  Aside from the 2014 OSU championship, I simply don't think over the past decade that they could have competed in the SEC West and made it to (1) the SEC Championship and then (2) on to win the NC.  They would need to run the table on Alabama, Auburn, and LSU.  I just don't see that happening as six of the last 10 years those three teams won it all.  This is the laughable part I think you were subconsciously referring to in your previous post.

Urban's two championships at Florida (which is one more than he won at OSU) was not Myer recruited kids.  Ron Zook and Dan Mullen recruited the majority of that championship team.  The only thing Urban Myer did was walk in to a great situation and ride Tim Tebow's coat tails. When Tebow left and his record dropped to 8-5, he had heart problems and needed to step away from the game.  Welcome to recruiting and coaching in the SEC.  Guess it was too much on you.  Hardest place to do both anywhere in the US.  That is why i laughed at Lane Kiffin and Jimbo Fisher coming to the West.  Guess the money was good enough to know you will probably never win a championship there.  Urban did however learn something from those SEC coaches, recruit from the south to win Championships in this day and age.  Their lone championship this past decade was based on a solid defense that centered around a kid from south Florida named Joey Bosa.  Not to take away from what Zeke did offensively, but defenses win championships.  For the most part (past decade to frame the conversation) Championship teams recruit D Linemen from the Gulf Coast States.

The whole OSU was better than Clemson argument is a stretch.  Being the best on paper doesn't mean a whole lot when you lose the game head to head.  As my man The Nature Boy Ric Flair said, "Styling and Profiling... to be the man you have to beat the man".


----------



## 3Cs (Jan 17, 2020)

To clarify before any comments to correct one of my pervious statements.  I know OSU finished 3rd, which is very respectable.  Going into the season I assumed they would finish 4th or 5th.  So, they in fact exceeded my expectations.  Congrats to the OSU fans and Big Ten Champs.  Great season.


----------

